

Manning’s Conviction Seen As Making Prosecution of WikiLeaks’ Assange Likely - wikiburner
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/mannings-conviction-seen-as-making-prosecution-of-wikileaks-assange-likely/2013/07/30/79746700-f94f-11e2-afc1-c850c6ee5af8_story.html

======
alexeisadeski3
I don't understand. Was there ever any doubt that he'd be prosecuted if the US
could get their hands on him?

~~~
mpyne
In general citizens have no obligation to protect classified information if it
falls into their hands. This (and freedom of the press in general) is what has
allowed newspapers to print classified material if they get a hold of it.

However going out of your way to entice classified material into your
possession is not similarly protected (we'd call them "spies" or "moles" on
any other day), so if the government can show that Assange had any control
whatsoever over what either Manning or Snowden leaked then I suppose it's
theoretically possible the U.S. could charge Assange that way.

